# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Theatre room lighting

## srobbo1

Hi we recently saw a display home @ Oran Park Town that had 'fairy' lights in the theatre room on a dimmer switch which looked VERY effective...anyone know where to buy these from please???

----------


## Tarasa

A bit like this kit? FibreLED - Products - Star 2000 - Fibre optic star ceiling kit with halogen light source

----------


## cherub65

We have designed and installed some in outdoor alfresco rooms, such as this panel. (which is a constellation in the southern hemisphere) PM if interested.

----------


## nails

Is it true that installing several dimmers in a row will reduce their total wattage?

----------


## paulspencer

In my HT I used a bunnings track lighting kit. The great thing about it is that there are no holes in the ceiling that form an acoustic leak. They also look great. You can see them here:  Red Spade Audio: Quick 'n Dirty active OB

----------

